# Top Three Favorite Holiday Films



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thought this would be a fun idea for each person to name their top three favorite Holiday films, of course ppl can name movies already listed :reindeer:... 

Here goes:

White Christmas
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Scrooged


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

1. national lampoons Christmas vacation (sh*tter's full) 
2. Rudolph the red nose reign-deer (animated)
3. night before Christmas. (animated)


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's a Wonderful Life

Christmas Vacation

Scrooged


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The Christmas Box

Prancer

Miracle on 34th St. (the original)


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
A Christmas Story (you'll shoot your eye out)
Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

My second top three LOL!!

A Christmas Story (Hey it's in Northern Indiana, how could I not like it)

Miracle on 34th Street (original right Sharon)

Polar Express (haven't seen Jim Carrey's Christmas Carol, any good?)


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

A Christmas Story
Rudolph the red nose reign-deer
The Nutcracker

I bought the Chrismas Carol (Jim Carrey version) and it was good just a little spooky for a toddler or young child IMO


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> My second top three LOL!!
> 
> A Christmas Story (Hey it's in Northern Indiana, how could I not like it)
> 
> ...


Jim Carrey did a Christmas Carol?

A Christmas Story is the best, LoL... I borrowed this from my cousin's FB album


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

It is a animated movie with Jim Carey


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Elf
Santa Clause
Nat Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so here are mine, lol

Scrooged
National Lampoon's vacation
It's a Wonderful Life ( Jimmy Stewart)



after that would be...
Rudolf - animated
A Christmas Carol - Jim Carrey version, saw it in 3D, too cool
Frosty the Snowman


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

1) It's a Wonderful Life (all time fav)

2) The Nightmare Before Christmas 

hmm...my #3 is a tie between Home Alone 2 and Jingle All the Way


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elf (I like smiling, smiling's my favorite) 
Scrooged (the b**** hit me with a toaster)
A Christmas Story. I love the part where the creepy Santa kicks him down the slide, Ho ho ho!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like a

A Hobo's Christmas

The Homecoming ( the very first Waltons with Patricia Neal)


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

A christmas story 
Elf (love when he jumps on the tree!)
A nightmare before christmas


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And omg Mikado my mom is obessed with the Waltons!! She has all the dvds and movies lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Jim Carrey's Christmas Carol is in order Hey, does anyone know the Lifetime X-mas show that featured the dark haired lady from Sex in the City where she is killed saving a dog, and her husband gets to live the week? over again with her knowing that she will die again? It's a few years old. A black angel (Saturday Nite Live fame) convinces him to live life to the fullest with her but makes no promises that she won't die again. They go back to the husband's hometown and he eventually makes up with his dad, ultimately he knocks her out of the way while saving the dog and the angel decides to let the both of them live because of the ultimate sacrifice he made. There's more to it than that though. Wow!!! I probably confused all of you LOL!! and that's right, I said Lifetime Channel as manly as I could I liked that show


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I know what movie ur talking bout!! I can't remember the name though! LOl darn it!! It's kristen Davis right??


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ashes said:


> I know what movie ur talking bout!! I can't remember the name though! LOl darn it!! It's kristen Davis right??


BINGO!!!!! As my friend would say, "the only good looking one on Sex in the City" LOL!! Good show, at least I thought.


----------

